# Setting changes not sticking



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that some settings, when changed, don't stick. For example, I toggled the automatic brightness setting and when I went back in, it was still set to off (despite the brightness itself having adjusted.) I've also noticed that the setting will update correctly after a reboot, is this supposed to be the case with some settings?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

on which rom?


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Latest MIUI


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

im currently not running it so u might wanna wait for another answer from someone besides me first...kinda wanna try it out again tho lol


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Now I know that you are running MIUI, but I have/had the same thing happen with the last few CM7 nightlies. I have found out that the system is having a problem remounting itself while trying to make changes. I am going to try something different with todays nightly and manually mount the system before the install and see if that helps it later. If I get more info from that I will for sure pass it on to you.


----------



## adrianblack (Jul 24, 2011)

Change seem to get updated in the settings.db but you have to reboot for them to take effect.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

this is a known problem with the latest MIUI rom, it's all over the MIUI.us forum so i guess either roll back to previous MIUI or wait till there is an update (hope this helps!)


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks but it's not specific to MIUI I had the problem with some of the CM4DX builds as well.


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm running into the same problem with SSX. Most changes don't take place until after a reboot.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had the same issue with SSX. If I rebooted it would work fine though. I've had alot of issues on every CM7 ROM that required a reboot to get the system to work properly. The 2 that I saw most often were the brightness changing back after locking/unlocking the phone and I would loose the ability to write to my sdcard (all downloads would fail) and only a reboot would fix it.

I haven't been seeing these issues with Liquid though.


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, the brightness thing for sure is happening to me. I'm not having any issues writing to the sd card though.


----------



## pjjanak (Aug 4, 2011)

I have also run into this...it took a few hours for it to stop working, but then it did. This is kind of a PITA :-(

*Peter*

EDIT: This is on CM4DX, by the way.


----------



## pjjanak (Aug 4, 2011)

Just an update...this kind of disappeared eventually and has just now come back when I updated to latest nightly build of CM4DX...did anyone find a reliable way of fixing this?

*Peter*


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the problem on CM7. I can do an enormous amount of config work, and then all of a sudden a bunch of settings cannot be set. The settings appear to change, but if you back out of Settings and go back in, you find that they're right back where you found them. Occasionally I can get out of this with a reboot, but most of the time I have to revert to an earlier backup.

I have no idea what's causing this, but I've spent at least a couple of dozen hours trying to figure it out. At first I thought it was Swype or SwiftKey, but it wasn't. Then I thought maybe it was third-party toggle widgets.

I hate to say this, but now I think it may be ROM Manager. See, the more aware I am of this problem, the more deliberate I become about making backups at good "checkpoints," trying to get a backup without the settings problem, so I won't have to redo too much work if the next change breaks it. But the thing is, at least three times now, the settings problem has manifested itself _immediately after rebooting from a backup_. I have no choice but to wonder if ROM Manager is involved. Whatever this is, it's a complicated problem, likely with a combination of causes rather than one particular cause.

I'd really like to escalate this to someone who knows more about such things, because it's killing me. I can't use this ROM if I can't control parameters like display brightness. In a way I'm glad you guys are going through this too, because I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had issues with settings not sticking (particularly turning on things like wifi or gps) under cm4dx with the froyo kernel.

All of my problems have gone away (thus far, knock on much wood) after upgrading to cm4dx with the gb kernel.

I would suggest anyone on the froyo kernel cm7 upgrade to GB if they are having problems. cvpcs stated that GB will become the official and the official nightlies will include an kernel updater to bump you up if necessary. If you're not having problems and don't want to go through the hassle, you can wait for that. But if you are having problems, just go for GB.

The thread for the GB kernel cm4dx is right here.

The easy route for updating now that there is a .602 SBF is:

-make any backups you want first (nandroid, sms, contacts)
-flash .602 SBF with RSDlite
-used the droid 3 root method
-droid 2 bootstrapped into cwr
-wiped data, cache, and dalvik (just to be on the safe side)
-flashed the latest CM4DXGB build and gapps
-install CWR from ROM Manager
-Reboot into recovery and back to make sure everything works.

Then optionally, add Jakebite's mod for cm4dx-gb for added performance. It's the bee's knees. But you may want to wait a day or so to make sure you aren't having any problems before you add something new to the mix.

-m


----------

